# 16" Wheels



## liquor (Apr 24, 2005)

I am wondering which wheels could fit on the 2001 Altima GXE (4 x 4 1/2").
Does the Sentra SE-R stock 16" alloys would fit ?
Thanks


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

i got a set of the 16" gle wheels from my 2000 altima they would fit im lookin to sell them


----------



## liquor (Apr 24, 2005)

buries said:


> i got a set of the 16" gle wheels from my 2000 altima they would fit im lookin to sell them


 Any pics? thanks


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

liquor said:


> I am wondering which wheels could fit on the 2001 Altima GXE (4 x 4 1/2").
> Does the Sentra SE-R stock 16" alloys would fit ?
> Thanks


yes, my friend has them on his car, a lot nicer than the stock 16's alloy on the GLE


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

no id ont have a pic but if u know what they look like mine are the same theres no damages or anything a with a clean job they look brand new i say the 95% if if u really are thinkin about buy them we could figure something out and i could try to get some pics just email me at [email protected]


----------

